# NO City v City NO Country v Country NO 'Top 10' or 'list' threads



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Hi All

Please do not start any threads intended to be, or which could be deemed to be, City versus City or Country versus Country.

They cause nothing but trolling and turn people into nationalistic / regionalistic idiots.

In a similar vein, please do not start threads requesting lists of destinations such as 'Top ten' or 'Places you've been to'... They are utterly pointless.

Thanks!


----------

